# Mitre saw dust control?



## hawkeye10 (Feb 18, 2015)

I have this Dewalt mitre saw and would like some good ideas on dust control.

Thanks Don

http://www.cpooutlets.com/dewalt-dw...dw715,default,pd.html?start=5&cgid=miter-saws


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*here some ideas*

I like the clear surround by Greg L ...

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f32/miter-saw-dust-collection-60749/


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

I just hood up a small shop vac (2 Gallons) to the exhaust and that takes care of 90 percent. The rest a I just vaccuum up.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

On my old miter saw I just hooked a shop vac up to the back which worked pretty good. On my new sliding miter saw the shop vac port catches about 1/10 of the dust. When I get around to it I am going to build something that uses my dust collector.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Crude but mostly effective.

George


----------



## asevereid (Apr 15, 2012)

I can't set my saw up with a box for dust collection because it's on site all the time, but I have found a way to remove the majority of chips and airborne dust. 
I took the idea from the Kapex and made a larger boot to fit my saw. 
I've got my saw hooked up to a 5 gallon shop vac with an I-vac switch that starts automatically and runs for up to 7 seconds after the saw stops. In the vac I've got a high efficiency filter and high efficiency bags to keep the dust from the exhaust at next to nothing. 
It's crude, but it works well for MDF, composites, and most hardwoods that I've worked with. It also works great for when I have to cut stucco or concrete with my grinder... Nearly dust free cutting.


----------

